# Sticky  Why should breeders keep puppies for 12 weeks?!



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

This article by a maltese breeder explains it perfectly and applies to our breed as well ...

http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/12weekrule.htm

Why is there a 12-week-old rule about selling a Maltese puppy? Have you ever wondered why it is fine to place a large breed puppy at 8 weeks old as opposed to a small breed puppy? Why does the American Maltese Association code of ethics require a Maltese puppy be 12 weeks of age before they are placed in homes? There are many reasons!! I am going to compare lab puppies to Maltese puppies because I have had experience with both breeds in hopes of making it more easily understandable as to why this "12-week-old" rule exists for Maltese and many other "toy" breeds.
At birth there is not a lot of difference between Maltese puppies and lab puppies.......both litters depend on their moms for food, comfort, and heat. Shortly there after the differences start to become very apparent. A litter of three week old lab puppies are up playing and maneuvering around pretty well and are usually 3 pounds or more in weight. They are also getting their teeth and starting to eat gruel. A litter of Maltese puppies at three weeks of age have an average weight of 13.5 ounces and are just barely starting to get up on their legs and maneuver around readily....they have very little coordination at this point.

By four weeks old a lab litter is usually weaned from their mom. Maltese puppies at 4 weeks old are still very dependant on their mom's for nourishment although at this point I have moved the water bowl down for them to lap and they do lick at mom's food.

By eight weeks there is a drastic difference between a litter of lab puppies and a litter of Maltese puppies. Eight week old lab puppies usually have their teeth now and are eating puppy food. They are also much larger at this point with an average weight of between 20 to 25 pounds. They also seem to be mentally more mature at this point to me and are able to go to their new homes. In many cases, my Maltese puppies do not even have teeth and are still nursing their moms at eight weeks old.

At eight weeks old my Maltese puppies whose "average" weight is 1 pound 9 ounces usually start to get teeth and when those tiny needle sharp teeth start to come in is when Mom decides it is time to wean. This is a very important and scary time for Maltese puppies. They are used to having a milk bar provided for them and many do not really want to eat that nasty old gruel. Since a Maltese puppy is still very small, normally less than 2 pounds, they are also in danger of getting hypoglycemia which is caused by them not eating enough. This can be a very dangerous time for a Maltese puppy since hypoglycemia can result in seizures and even death if not taken care of immediately. This is also the normal time when a Maltese puppy starts to learn about puppy etiquette from it's mom and any other adults around and from playing with siblings, if there is more than one puppy in the litter. They learn about appropriate doggy behavior at this point. This is very important for the future well being and mental stability of this Maltese puppy. Maltese puppies learn some valuable lessons in the weeks after weaning, including how to get along with other dogs, and that biting hurts. These are lessons, all learned in puppy play, that no dog should be without. Some of the most important lessons in life, a puppy will learn from it's mom and siblings. They NEED this time with their mom and littermates!!

An eight week old Maltese puppy may or may not be ready for it's first puppy shot. Resent studies on vaccination have proven that vaccinations given to a nursing puppy are basically worthless. They need to be weaned for that vaccination to do what it is supposed to do. My Maltese puppies are usually just receiving their first puppy shot sometime between 8 and 10 weeks old. 

Below are pictures of Rêve, Foxstone's Daydream Keeper, at 8 weeks old and at 12 weeks old. You will note that there is not a lot of difference between an eight week old Maltese puppy and a 12 week old Maltese puppy.

(the pictures didn't copy - go to the website link above to see the pics)

She is still a little fluff ball but at 12 weeks old she is better prepared both physically and mentally to go out and face the world.

So if you are looking for a well rounded Maltese puppy that is going to easily adapt into your life style and home with the least amount of problems, that Maltese puppy should be at least 12 weeks old when you bring it into your home....no exceptions!!!!

If a person/breeder is trying to sell you a Maltese puppy that is under 12 weeks old, or heaven forbid, a Maltese puppy that is 8 weeks old or younger, that person is either extremely unknowledgeable of the Maltese breed as a whole or that person does not have the best interests of their Maltese puppies at heart. Either way, in my opinion, you should steer clear of a person, such as this, since they are considered to be, in my opinion, unethical and/or disreputable Maltese breeders.

No "reputable" Maltese breeder is going to sell you a Maltese puppy that is under 12 weeks old!!!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Great info Tracy. Thanks for posting it. I think 8 weeks is way to young for a baby to leave their mom. If I were a breeder, I wouldn't ever be able to let them go, so it's a good thing I'm not a breeder! Lol!
That little Maltese is so adorable!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Great information Tracy, may need to sticky this.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Good info. I would say, however, that this only applies to really good breeder who are taking the time and effort to socialize these puppies properly. Between 8 and 12 weeks is a critical time for socializing puppies to all different kinds of people and situations. 

If I were to choose between a 8 week old puppy that I might have to do more work to help eat and such that I could make sure gets the mental help he needs to succeed in a world of grown up dogs; and a 12 week old puppy who has never met anyone but his littermates, mom and the breeder and has no early socialization... I would chose the 8 week old. 

It is a breeders job to make sure their pups leave them set up to be well rounded, good dogs, in all aspects.


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

The rest of the world may have Wikipedia but we have our own sources of info! Great post Tracy!

Just a little trip to the left of center here...
I find it very interesting that our little ones- any of the Toys really-mature faster,live longer,can be harder to housetrain but need to stay with mom and littermates longer...ideas anyone?


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

great article have stickied it

personally i noticed a lot of difference between my two Twig i got at 9 weeks and Bentley at 16 weeks and Bentley is so confident and friendly towards everyone, kids, adults other dogs and was a very well adjusted puppy when i got him so different to how Twig was when i got her shes not at all confident and takes her a long time to warm up to people


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

omguthrie said:


> Good info. I would say, however, that this only applies to really good breeder who are taking the time and effort to socialize these puppies properly. Between 8 and 12 weeks is a critical time for socializing puppies to all different kinds of people and situations.
> 
> If I were to choose between a 8 week old puppy that I might have to do more work to help eat and such that I could make sure gets the mental help he needs to succeed in a world of grown up dogs; and a 12 week old puppy who has never met anyone but his littermates, mom and the breeder and has no early socialization... I would chose the 8 week old.
> 
> It is a breeders job to make sure their pups leave them set up to be well rounded, good dogs, in all aspects.


Good point! It IS the breeders responsibility to socialize the puppies and do it well. Raising puppies can be a full time job if done right. You certainly can't cut corners as the puppies and future owners will suffer for it.

Here's a post that explains what should go into socializing puppies and it goes perfectly with this post.

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=37457


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Excellent! Too bad we can't send these 2 articles to all the breeders out there!

Thanks for the links Brodysmom!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

omguthrie said:


> Excellent! Too bad we can't send these 2 articles to all the breeders out there!
> 
> Thanks for the links Brodysmom!


If only it were a perfect world! LOL!


----------



## Anouska (Mar 19, 2010)

Good text. I dont like it when breeders , in special for the small breeds , sell them before 12 weeks old, it sounds to me, they are breed to sell. There are so many more reasons why a good breeder should not do this. Me i prefer to keep them longer, and dont care what other peoples say, because i am and stay the whole life of the dog responsible for what i breed and raise. A good breeder love to socialize them. A bad breeder dont, so the puppies have to leave home eary as possible .That makes the differents.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't want to, but I will play a bit of devil's advocate...

I see the points the author is making, but it sounds to me like the puppies are being nursed far too long in this scenario. 

Not only does nursing for too long put the puppy at risk for obesity later in life, but it makes it more difficult for the puppy to be vaccinated properly. A puppy, no matter the breed, should be weaned by 6 weeks! 

I have gotten an older puppy, and I will never do that again. 

Crucial socialization is done by a good breeder, yes. *BUT socialization needed VARIES by OWNER and LIFESTYLE*. A breeder can only do so much if she's got a littler of 4-6. She can't just happen to have a gamut of men in hats, little black children, old ladies with canes and middle aged men with beards on hand to parade her puppies around. That's just illogical. Exposure and socialization is a full time job with one puppy, let alone 4 or 5. 

Chihuahua puppies should be fully weaned by 6 weeks. By 7 weeks they should be eating solid food on their own. Well bred, healthy dogs don't have a problem with this. The breeder that I work with breeds for health and temperament first and foremost, followed by conformation and breed standard (she breeds to improve the breed, but that doesn't just mean a short muzzle or a perfectly curled tail, it means a healthy dog, too, and I agree with her argument that especially when it comes to a family pet, that is essential =)), and has had less than 5% mortality rate in her pups when the average for chihuahuas is around 30%. She lets her pups go at 8 weeks if they are eating well and has never had a problem. 


I kind of think that there could be something sketchy going on here. Is the breeder really selling dogs that are 8 weeks or even younger but saying they are older to charge higher prices for a dog that will supposedly be small? I'm not sure, I just feel like I don't trust what is essentially being communicated here. I've also seen 8 week maltese and they have teeth. They also are generally closer to 2.5 lbs at 8 weeks, not 1 lb 9 oz (a chi puppy this weight at 8 weeks is charting to only be a 4.5 lb adult). If the same general chart applies to Maltese, she is breeding for the VERY minimum of the maltese standard, which is 4-7 lbs.

An 8 week old puppy with no teeth and still nursing? I have handled 5-6 week chihuahuas regularly and HOLY COW, they have teeth, TRUST ME! Sharp, wicked little puppy teeth.

Small breed dogs are the fastest to develop...why should they stay with their dam longer, then?


----------



## Luvmyfurbaby (Mar 21, 2010)

As a Maltese owner I agree 100%. My first Maltese was 9 weeks when I got her. She came to me with her biting instinct since she was not with her mom or sibling long enough to curb that habit. They also go into their fear imprint period between 8-11 weeks. She is afraid of loud noises and thunder storms. My others I got as older pups and you can notice the difference.


----------



## Anouska (Mar 19, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I don't want to, but I will play a bit of devil's advocate...
> 
> I see the points the author is making, but it sounds to me like the puppies are being nursed far too long in this scenario.
> 
> ...


Well i can tell you why at least i , and i think many other breeders think that puppies cant leave their home before 12 weeks. And definitly not at 8 weeks !!! OMG. 
At first i like to say that its not always the best to vaccinate the babies at such a young age, if there are little babies born, it is defintly not good to vaccinate them early as that. Rather later than too early, i have seen with my own eyes what that can do with a little baby who is not prepared for that yet. 
And thats what I call work for healthy. Let me say that a healthy puppy or baby or adult has nothing to do with the age as they leave home!! A late leaving home puppy can also be healthy for sure ! , Mostly they are in better health condition. 
My puppies and with me many other breeders puppies are not weant anymore at 7 weeks, they eat solid food on their own , playing with their littermates and growing up and discover the world!!And if the babies need more time they get more time. Not every puppy is as quick as the books say!. And if they dont need it anymore and its too long, i seperate them . 
And we spent every time too socialize them, and ofcourse we cant do it perfect for every lifestyle.

Not every puppy is the same , they will develope different and not every puppy is ready too leave home that age.


----------



## Anouska (Mar 19, 2010)

Many new puppieowners have this question. That is why we write our explanation short down on our website.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Luvmyfurbaby said:


> As a Maltese owner I agree 100%. My first Maltese was 9 weeks when I got her. She came to me with her biting instinct since she was not with her mom or sibling long enough to curb that habit. They also go into their fear imprint period between 8-11 weeks. She is afraid of loud noises and thunder storms. My others I got as older pups and you can notice the difference.


All puppies bite. It's our job as owners to teach them to not bite.

So many people have gotten their chis at 8 weeks and you never hear of problems. So, if I can purchase a happy healthy puppy at 8 weeks or 12, and my vet says 8 is preferable, and I desire to socialize the pup myself and I can care for it properly, I think it becomes a decision of personal choice, not something that shouldn't be done...just my 2 cents =)


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Anouska said:


> Well i can tell you why at least i , and i think many other breeders think that puppies cant leave their home before 12 weeks. And definitly not at 8 weeks !!! OMG.
> At first i like to say that its not always the best to vaccinate the babies at such a young age, if there are little babies born, it is defintly not good to vaccinate them early as that. Rather later than too early, i have seen with my own eyes what that can do with a little baby who is not prepared for that yet.
> And thats what I call work for healthy. Let me say that a healthy puppy or baby or adult has nothing to do with the age as they leave home!! A late leaving home puppy can also be healthy for sure ! , Mostly they are in better health condition.
> My puppies and with me many other breeders puppies are not weant anymore at 7 weeks, they eat solid food on their own , playing with their littermates and growing up and discover the world!!And if the babies need more time they get more time. Not every puppy is as quick as the books say!. And if they dont need it anymore and its too long, i seperate them .
> ...


Exactly. Not every puppy is the same. I believe some are ready at 8 weeks, and if they are, why hold on to them for no reason? Sure babies develop differently, but you said it yourself... "Let me say that a healthy puppy or baby or adult has nothing to do with the age as they leave home!!". Rather, I think its the condition the pup is in. At 8 weeks, a well bred, bigger, well cared for strong pup shouldn't be held until 12 weeks just because our breed has some smaller puppies that need extra care.

On rather later than too early, it doesn't seem that "early" causes damage, but too late can result in nastiness such as Parvo or distemper or a dead puppy. I'd rather take the small risk associated with vaccinations that are generally safe at a younger age, than wait and wait, only to have a puppy die. It's all personal opinion. Studies go both ways. People can argue vehemently against the standard tried and true answers, but there are thousands of healthy little chis running around that left their home at 8 weeks for their new home vaccinations included and they stand to reason that the exception should not be argued into a rule.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

i think personally its better for a chi-baby to go to a new home and then get vacinated.. Some breeders are an exception i agree but in my opinion the baby can then meet their future vet and came become a bit more familiar with these surroundings with a new family ... rather than me taking them to the vets getting them used to being comforted by me then carried off and probably not seeing a vet again until he/she is spayed or neutered & being totally terrified at the time!
Itgets them used to you for support and comfort and to your vets too. 

My puppies are regularly health checked every 2 weeks from birth im not a breeder who wants to chuck them in a crate and leave them there till their 8 weeks old and think hmm i can get loads of money for them now! It takes time to play and socialise with them! get them used to noises, people, children, toys etc. Soem breeders i agree dont care for the puppy and would rather have the money .. but every breeder and puppy is different no matter the breed in my opinion


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Just a quick note to say thanks for posting this valuable information. As I tell people all the time, just because the law says they can be sold at 8 weeks doesn't mean they should be. Chis benefit so much from being with mom and littermates until they are 12 weeks old. This allows them to start the path to being happy, well adjusted, life long companions. It also allows time for safe weaning, socialization, and a good portion of the puppy series and deworming protocol to be done prior to their leaving the safety of the breeder's home. If the breeder isn't dedicated to putting all this love and effort into each and every puppy, they should not be breeding.

Lisa


----------



## coco-flo (Apr 17, 2010)

I actually breed maltese and i have to agree that they need to be 12 weeks old as they are far to little to be given to a new home, my last litter however where weaned at 5 weeks!!! and were very forward but still to small to be going to a new home, its a pitty more breeders dont do the same!!!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

OK I know this is a very dead topic but I have just one problem with this article. 

I don't know how knowledgeable they are about labs but it must not be much as lab puppies are NOT 20-25 lbs at 8 weeks old!! Lincoln at 8 weeks was 8.6 lbs and at 3 months 23.2 and he was right on par...I am assuming that is what she means ;p


----------



## Miinerva (Jun 10, 2011)

Great info. Thanks for sharing. There are so many "breeders" out there who dont take the propper responcibility for their litters. Great example, a girl from where i go with my dogs just got a Chi puppy...at 6 weeks old!! I haven't seen the actual puppy yet, i only met teh girl on my way home from work. The fact that she also accepted a 6 week old puppy shows me that she has done no reading or research about dogs or Chihuahuas. When i first got Locco and i was considering getting him a new home, she was one of the people interested in having him...very interested as a matter of fact. I asked her what she knew about Chi's and why she wanted one and she looked stunned...i dont know anything. I want a small dog. So, that and a few more indicators told me she woudl not be able to provide a good home for him so here he still is with me and here he will stay. But i can't beleive, both breeder and owner who woudl accept a dog from 6 weks old. I will print this article and share it with her so that she will know what she may be up for.

Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Miinerva said:


> Great info. Thanks for sharing. There are so many "breeders" out there who dont take the propper responcibility for their litters. Great example, a girl from where i go with my dogs just got a Chi puppy...at 6 weeks old!! I haven't seen the actual puppy yet, i only met teh girl on my way home from work. The fact that she also accepted a 6 week old puppy shows me that she has done no reading or research about dogs or Chihuahuas. When i first got Locco and i was considering getting him a new home, she was one of the people interested in having him...very interested as a matter of fact. I asked her what she knew about Chi's and why she wanted one and she looked stunned...i dont know anything. I want a small dog. So, that and a few more indicators told me she woudl not be able to provide a good home for him so here he still is with me and here he will stay. But i can't beleive, both breeder and owner who woudl accept a dog from 6 weks old. I will print this article and share it with her so that she will know what she may be up for.
> 
> Thanks again for sharing.


Out of curiosity? Why were you rehoming Locco?


----------



## Miinerva (Jun 10, 2011)

Yoshismom said:


> Out of curiosity? Why were you rehoming Locco?


Well, it is quite a long story if i were to give all the details. But to cut it down short, i was only supose to take care of Locco for a week but the owner never came back to pick him up and told me that she could not take care of him and that i could either keep him or find him a new home. It was up to me. I have to admit i was a bit dumbfounded. First of all i already had a dog whom i was allowed to bring with me in to the office. Asking to bring two dogs in to a laywers office is a bit much so...further to that, i am really only allowed having one small dog in my appartment and i have a special contract for my first dog Lady. So, if my landlord finds out, I am in trouble...Of course i did not have the hart to bring him over to the local shelter but instead I set about to try and find him a good home myself. I had two people who were interested, one which changed her mind as her living conditions changed and one which i didn't think would be good for him (for a number of different reasons, amongst them i found out she was laying to me) and so i myself said no to her. After a while i realaized that Locco had bounded with us and it would just not be right to give him away to yet another home so...here he is, now a full worthy member of the pack. Me and Lady have had to do some rearangemnts in our lives to fit him in but as they say...you do what you got to do  And we love him, spite all the trouble he is giving us at times


----------



## Dixie Belle (Apr 9, 2011)

I agree. If I could have gotten Dixie later than 5 weeks I would have, but it would have been someone else that got her and I would have never experienced her precious personality. But me being mama and having to teach her social skills has been challenging and entertaining. She was easy tho and I have no regrets. But yes, they need to stay with their mamas for atleast 10 to 12 weeks for so many reasons.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol I just read back through my comments from when I 1st started posting here, made me laugh. I still do think--if a breeder isn't going to do the work and socialize, its better to get a pup at 8-9 weeks. But if you have a good breeder that will do their job as a breeder, socializing, training, etc...then 12+ weeks is definitely ideal, for their development.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

The breed clubs in the UK recommend that all puppies stay with the breeders until the are 10 weeks old but preferably 12 weeks, mine are all 12 weeks and fully vaccinated. Utter rubbish about getting to know their new vets - end of the day most dogs hate going to the vets no matter who they are or how nice they are.

I would rather have a puppy have both vaccinations with me as they have been known to have allergic reactions to the vaccine - who would you rather they have this reaction with - the breeder or the new owner.

If a puppy goes hypoglycemic....how many new owners know how to cope with it and what to do - not many. Most new owner haven't even been told about the molera in the heads.

Puppies which leave me at 12 weeks are always well socialised and health checked. Ones leaving at 8 weeks normally haven't been.

The average weight for a chihuahua at 8 weeks old will be between 20 - 25oz - that's less than 2lb in weight. Very small and a lot of responsiblitly for a new owner.

In the UK it is said that they are sold at 8 weeks for maximum profit - no vaccinations means £50-£60 more "profit" on each puppy sold. They don't have the mess, washing, cleaning, feeding or heating of them for 4 weeks less than the recommended selling age.


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

awesome info. I met with a papillon breeder before getting Pico and she preferred 16 weeks. Now I understand the importance. Thanks for posting


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

LOL I do not think lab puppies weight 25 pounds at 8 weeks... That is a BIG puppy!

I know this is an old topic, but I just wanted to add something:

I got Lion at 13 weeks, and Penny at 9. Penny is the more outgoing of the two and she is much braver. I don't know if this was because the breeder did not properly socialize Lion, or if it is just his personality.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Without fail the older I've gotten a pup, the more work it is to socialize. The most outgoing, friendly, well adjusted pups are the two I got between 8-14 weeks. I dread buying show dogs or pups after 16 weeks of age. They are nightmares.


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

jesshan said:


> The breed clubs in the UK recommend that all puppies stay with the breeders until the are 10 weeks old but preferably 12 weeks, mine are all 12 weeks and fully vaccinated. Utter rubbish about getting to know their new vets - end of the day most dogs hate going to the vets no matter who they are or how nice they are.
> 
> I would rather have a puppy have both vaccinations with me as they have been known to have allergic reactions to the vaccine - who would you rather they have this reaction with - the breeder or the new owner.
> 
> ...


I totally agree.. Mine turn nuts at the vets I am sure he thinks they are horrible dogs!! Daisy weed everywhere as soon as he even looks at her and lotus... Well you can imagine the noise that she makes she goes mental... Hence why we don't go unless it's totally necessary I wouldn't put them through the added stress. Mine don't want to get to know my vet.. Who would???

I got daisy at 9 weeks, she is perfectly well socialised but she had so many health problems when I first got her it cost me over £200 in vet fees. Lotus & Leilani were 12 weeks and they have been fine.. lotus was shy but that's just the way she is she likes to know you aren't going to eat her before she shows you who she is and leilani... Well I have no comment she doesn't know a stranger! Both are perfectly healthy.

12 weeks all the way!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I got Hope too early at 9 weeks and although perfectly social, she was a health nightmare and she is much less adventurous and willing to try things and take risks than the others. 

My healthiest and seemingly happiest one came to us, from the breeder, at 8 months. Lucky I did not get her first or I would have 10. She is the easiest dog!


----------



## SacredViolet (Jan 19, 2012)

I find this interested and thing I have never thought about.... We got tank at 6 week and 4 days old and so far he is doing great but didnt eat much the first few days and isnt as socialized as we would like. We will be doing alot of socializing as the weather warms up and the snow melts.


----------



## midnite3 (Nov 12, 2011)

Great information thanks for sharing....Someone metnioned thank goodness they werent a breeder cuz they couldn't let pups go...I'm in that boat....lol


----------



## Chi fan75 (Mar 17, 2012)

My female just had her 1st litter and I wouldn't think of letting any pups go earlier than 12 weeks and I may hold them til they have all three rounds of shots and worming. 8,11,14? I think. Benefield said I could start their shots at 6 weeks but I don't feel comfortable with that.


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Well in some cases I tend to agree. I breed Imperial size shih-tzus for many years and the pups where always ready to go by 8 weeks but this is something that took work on my part the pups where introduced to food at four weeks old so by 8 weeks they where eating well and drinking water too. I had a very large family with 5 children ranging in ages from baby to teenage so the pups where well socialized to other moms and dads different ages of children and their friends. The pups at 8 weeks where more then ready for
their new homes by 8 weeks . Now that I've said this I just got an 8 week old Chi pup and I believe that he should probubly have stayed with his mom a little longer he has teeth but they are not big and his bottom teeth are just poking through. The breeders are an older couple with no children and the pups where kept in a 4 ft pen in their kitchen and I'm sure they didn't get to many chances to get out of that pen to explore.They gave me a small bag of dry food that suposably was what the pups have been eating and indeed there was a dish in the middle of the pen full of dry food but when I try ed to feed this to Pepa it was obvious to me that he could not eat it dry so I've put him on canned puppy food for now and he's eating that very well even though he hasn't learned not to walk through his food yet. He has had his first shot but I do believe that will have to be redone he is extreamly small no where near a lb yet maybe 10 oz. He is a teacup chi so i expect that. For me its not a big deal I just finished raising a litter of pups because their mama died when the pups where 3 days old so i will work with this pup and he will be well socialized and eating well in no time. My Penelope was one of my dogs pups that I hand fed and raise she is 10 months old and she loves the puppy and mothers it so that's a bonus plus I live in a housing complex gated community and myself and my neighbours are all good friends so we spend allot of time visiting each other and there are tons of kids around as well. So he will get the socialization he needs. He's probubly better off with me then where he was I'm sure if they had kept him til 12 weeks he would be no more socialized than he is now and it would be worse instead of better for him. I worry about the other pups though because not everyone has the expeiriance to care for a pup that has not been weaned properly.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

i dont agree with this , here we get our puppies at 6 weeks and have never had problems , i guess it depends what the law is ect. all the breeders we have got our dogs off where recommended off the vets and kennel club so i dont see i problem personally , as long as they can cope its fine and mine have been fine and pippi didnt even cry the first night we got her!


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

I didn't know this, thank you!


----------



## pippa (Mar 4, 2013)

I had a similiar experience when I got my Pippa a few weeks ago. She was 5 weeks old and wasn't fully weined. There were other things the breeder mis-led me about. Anyway the next day I took her to my vet and with her help, Pippa is doing great. I had to feed and water her with a syringe until she finally began eating soft food. I've learned a lot in the past 3 weeks about small pups and breeders who are in a hurry to get money from you.


----------

